# Target Online 2013



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello my Halloween Friends!

Target has about 2 new pages of items online...not alot available, but glance through and get your whistle wetted. Or whetted. Or something!

http://www.target.com/c/decorations...ngFacet=0&productsCount=197&categoryId=328002

Mercury Owls! http://www.target.com/p/large-mercury-glass-owl-set-orange-brown/-/A-14549491#prodSlot=medium_2_50

Head Moving Bust http://www.target.com/p/head-moving-bust/-/A-14558246#prodSlot=medium_3_35

Standing Animated Owl - Black http://www.target.com/p/standing-animated-owl-black/-/A-14527260#prodSlot=medium_3_49

LED Scroll Hurricane Candle (8") http://www.target.com/p/led-scroll-hurricane-candle-8/-/A-14544466#prodSlot=medium_2_60


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Some of those are pretty cool. Thank for the heads-up, hollow.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I really like the gothic look to that hurricane candle. Pretty good size too.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I hope they open in Canada before the end of October!


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice find. Love the mercury glass-looking owls. FYI - if you get a Target debit card you receive 5% off every purchase and free shipping from their website. I've had mine about a year and have saved a ton - I get a lot of groceries, clothes, and home goods there.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Not bad at all.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> I really like the gothic look to that hurricane candle. Pretty good size too.


That was one of the items that caught my eye, too, along with the caged crow and the 3-skull-hands candleholder.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.target.com/p/ghostbusters-floating-slimer-animated-prop/-/A-14242178#prodSlot=medium_2_31

I love this one!!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Yup. Some pretty cool things. At decent prices too!


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Target has a led black light for $17.99 (shipping for me would have been $15 for 2 of them)
www.yardinflatables.com - LED-Black-Light-Bulb is only 14.99 - shipping only $11


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm hoping to see some of these cool things on the shelves this year. Most of it is usually only available online.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> I'm hoping to see some of these cool things on the shelves this year. Most of it is usually only available online.


Actually, it seems that most of those touted as 'online only' turn up in stores; it is generally just for the time being, except with maybe the higher-quality, larger props.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone know yet if Target will be offering the 6' tall lamppost again this year?


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

My Target didn't end up having a lot of the little stuff that I saw online and wanted. They still had a lot of great stuff.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oh man I'm bummed,  I've been waiting & waiting to get their vintage phone for my dead & breakfast check in area but I don't see it listed. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jnns0s8q2g

Hopefully they will be more stuff coming out. Liking the animated crow and wolf skull though.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks for the links awesome


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't like that it's all either online only or in stores only. Some of it I'd prefer to buy in stores, especially the larger stuff, but that's usually the stuff they only sell online to get that shipping & handling fee.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Does anyone know yet if Target will be offering the 6' tall lamppost again this year?


I wanted this last year and it sold out online and I couldn't find it in any of my local stores. If anyone has gotten it previously what are your thoughts on it, worth the purchase?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

mraymer said:


> I wanted this last year and it sold out online and I couldn't find it in any of my local stores. If anyone has gotten it previously what are your thoughts on it, worth the purchase?
> 
> View attachment 157503


 I bought that lampost. It is just ok. Mine doesn't fit together quite right and it is a little leany. I had my husband take it apart to see if I had put it together wrong, and he put it back together again and it still wasn't quite right.

Oh, and the banner hanging on it? Not included!

AND the knob holding the scarf- yeah, I broke it putting it together. Hot glue to the rescue. the SMALL scarf hanging from that knob IS included.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know if its just my location, but I don't remember seeing anything big like this available in my store. I always wanted to see this stuff for myself, but my location never had anything like this.


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

love the head moving bust!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.target.com/p/spooky-victorian-phone/-/A-14550137#prodSlot=medium_2_59

Cmon Spooky Phone! PLEASE be for sale online!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hollow said:


> I bought that lampost. It is just ok. Mine doesn't fit together quite right and it is a little leany. I had my husband take it apart to see if I had put it together wrong, and he put it back together again and it still wasn't quite right.
> 
> Oh, and the banner hanging on it? Not included!


Well, that is a disappointment. Too bad that the banner is not even included, since it is a large part of what makes the lamp post look so cool.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

I know, right? I thought I had gotten robbed until I read the box contents on the instruction paper.

However, we all know Halloween props can vary- sometimes different versions have different colors, different styles, etc.

Maybe I just got one type with no banner??


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

If it doesn't have the banner then I'll pass, that's a big reason why I wanted it. I really wanted to see one in the store to see if it was flimsy or cheap. If it doesn't have the banner then I'll just make my own using PVC and an old LED lantern. I've seen the other one without the banner and don't care for it as much.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

hollow said:


> I bought that lampost. It is just ok. Mine doesn't fit together quite right and it is a little leany. I had my husband take it apart to see if I had put it together wrong, and he put it back together again and it still wasn't quite right.
> 
> Oh, and the banner hanging on it? Not included!
> 
> AND the knob holding the scarf- yeah, I broke it putting it together. Hot glue to the rescue. the SMALL scarf hanging from that knob IS included.


That's too bad. It looks so good in the promo pic. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> That's too bad. It looks so good in the promo pic. Thanks for the info.


You are welcome, but I hope if you see it online you call them and verify that it does not come with the banner...I'd hate for you miss out on something you like just because I got one that didn't have the banner. 

Truthfully, I'd rather have one like you are making...the Target one seems short to me.

And the photo that was on the Target page was the lamp post with the banner. I am sure there are 2 types and maybe they put up the pic of the banner post, but had the non banner post in stock.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Has anyone seen a vid of the animation on this prop? http://www.target.com/p/animated-wolf-skull/-/A-14558245 Looks to me like just the eyes light up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> Has anyone seen a vid of the animation on this prop? http://www.target.com/p/animated-wolf-skull/-/A-14558245 Looks to me like just the eyes light up.



That's cool, and apparently going to be in the stores. Hope they get more than 1 or 2. Some of the cool items from last year were in very short supply in my local stores. I really like the looks of is one. Wonder what it says. At least the website lists stores in my area although all are saying Out Of Stock right now. Hopefully not for long. I think I need to check out the thread from the beginning.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Alot of them say "available in stores" - I wonder if they are there already. I really hope not. If they bring out halloween too soon I assume they will take it away quickly to set up for the big seller- Christmas.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Target usually starts putting out Christmas lights & lighted decorations (like inflatables, waving penguins, etc.) when they put out the Halloween stuff which at my Target is usually around Labor Day.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

In my location its usually up from around Labor Day until Mid-October. Its all gone the day after Halloween.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Target usually starts putting out Christmas lights & lighted decorations (like inflatables, waving penguins, etc.) when they put out the Halloween stuff which at my Target is usually around Labor Day.


Stores need to take a cue from Garden Ridge and allot space for the Halloween merchandise to go out far sooner. Christmas gets to harass us for a few months beforehand, so why can't Halloween make an early appearance? This 'heathen' would gladly overlook the p!ssing and moaning that it would be sure to bring and just revel in the 'unholy' goodness...


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> Stores need to take a cue from Garden Ridge and allot space for the Halloween merchandise to go out far sooner. Christmas gets to harass us for a few months beforehand, so why can't Halloween make an early appearance? This 'heathen' would gladly overlook the p!ssing and moaning that it would be sure to bring and just revel in the 'unholy' goodness...


Two big reasons this doesn't happen. Number one, Christmas out sells Halloween by a ton! The second reason is that many people have the same reaction to Halloween stuff being out as early as it is as we have to Christmas stuff being out early. We may not want to hear that, but its still true.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

awokennightmare said:


> Two big reasons this doesn't happen. Number one, Christmas out sells Halloween by a ton! The second reason is that many people have the same reaction to Halloween stuff being out as early as it is as we have to Christmas stuff being out early. We may not want to hear that, but its still true.


The thing is, I'm fine with Christmas going out months early, provided Halloween _also_ does so (even late August would work). Heck, I buy a fair amount of *dark* ornaments from multiple stores (along with other higher-end goods, including a 6' black tree the other year), so I help to keep them in business and have thus earned the right to complain all that I want


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

As for the target online, I will have those paper lanterns. As for in store our target starts setting up Christmas and Halloween in late August. The week the local school stat the back to school goes on clearance and I get to start weaving through Halloween goodness. Luckily the Christmas merch is forsaken and at the back of the store, past Halloween.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

jackpot said:


> Luckily the Christmas merch is forsaken and at the back of the store, past Halloween.


They are so backwards that they still have holiday segregation in your little corner of the world? That prejudice is nonexistent here, allowing them to peacefully coexist, being so close that they nearly embrace one another... much to my chagrin


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

you know this is a tease right.................oh the torture


hollow said:


> Hello my Halloween Friends!
> 
> Target has about 2 new pages of items online...not alot available, but glance through and get your whistle wetted. Or whetted. Or something!
> 
> ...


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I am here to revive this thread! Target finally has descriptions of their new items...

Head moving bust has a moving jaw and light up eyes, as well as head movement.
Owl has light-up eyes and turning head.
Realistic skull had light-up eyes
Wolf skull has moving jaw and light-up eyes
Skull portrait has moving jaw and color-changing lights

This info could be mixed-up or faulty as it is still early. Hope this thread lives again!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Ohhh...I am going to go look!


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I really enjoy looking at what Target offers every year, They have been putting stuff out closer to Halloween the last few years. I think the days are gone when we see Halloween in stores early September sadly. I think the last time I was really impress with Targets Halloween selection is when I bought my skeleton coffin mister. They still have some meant stuff but usually a lot of it is the same each year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I love how Target online has some of their halloween items listed as Price Cut special but you can't order it online and after calling them no store anywhere has received them. So why list a price cut if you can't purchase the item? What a tease. I also asked if you could order things online and pick up at your store, like Walmart and some other stores, and the answer is still no.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So why list a price cut if you can't purchase the item? What a tease.


Common sense is dead and buried...

I was looking through my Halloween totes the other day and noticed that 2009 was the last year of amazing items at Target (lots of medieval-style decor then). They still have some good products, but not entire rows; I think that I bought _two_ things from them last year.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> Common sense is dead and buried...
> 
> I was looking through my Halloween totes the other day and noticed that 2009 was the last year of amazing items at Target (lots of medieval-style decor then). They still have some good products, but not entire rows; I think that I bought _two_ things from them last year.


I agree Garthgoyle. I bought a couple nice resin tombstones and a couple gargoyles a few years back but last years selection was pretty bad. I did get one of those lamp posts and the Martha Stewart skeleton wall cling dirt cheap after Halloween last year though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

Still no Target Online movement! What gives? Hello!

I was poking about Google and found a blog post from 2012 about a Target store that incorporated Christmas AND Halloween decor together. Maybe that is where we are headed!

"We would like to take a moment to salute whoever put together this display at an unknown, unnamed Target store. Even if it’s just the angle from which our tipster Ken took the photo, this display takes the “Nightmare Before Christmas” absurdity of hauling Christmas merchandise out in late summer and makes it kind of beautiful and almost make sense."


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Love the Haunted House display (with Xmas is a hoot!). I've tried to get some of their display pieces afterwards but they throw them out. No one can have them because people in the past have sold them so now the stores nearest me destroy the displays. What a waste.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Halloween and Christmas were getting a little too frisky last year at Target; they seemingly could not keep away from one another

The photo is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

HallowweenKat said:


> Love the Haunted House display (with Xmas is a hoot!). I've tried to get some of their display pieces afterwards but they throw them out. No one can have them because people in the past have sold them so now the stores nearest me destroy the displays. What a waste.


That is horrible! Why doesn't Target just do a raffle for charity for these pieces? 



Garthgoyle said:


> Halloween and Christmas were getting a little too frisky last year at Target; they seemingly could not keep away from one another
> 
> The photo is pretty hilarious.


Isn't it? Gotta keep our spirits up these last few days of summer! Onward to fall!


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Target has the Wiccan Lace dishes again this year!!!









I missed out last year, they sold out fast. Just got dinner plates in the mail today and I LOVE them!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are incredible, Miss Erie. I am _so_ tempted to order the salad and dinner plates. If I do, I'll justify the spending by saying that I simply decided to get myself a couple of early Christmas presents


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> Those are incredible, Miss Erie. I am _so_ tempted to order the salad and dinner plates. If I do, I'll justify the spending by saying that I simply decided to get myself a couple of early Christmas presents


Get them! I won't tell a soul!


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Today at a local Target, I saw some of the halloween pet clothes and greeting cards. It shouldn't be too much longer before they start putting out decorations.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

Miss Erie said:


> Target has the Wiccan Lace dishes again this year!!!
> 
> View attachment 168587
> 
> ...


Miss Erie- I had to get those from Target! OMG they look wonderful. Boy is my husband gonna love eating off them! Too bad, honey! Eat up! You will get big and strong and be able to fight the zombies better...


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

hollow said:


> Miss Erie- I had to get those from Target! OMG they look wonderful. Boy is my husband gonna love eating off them! Too bad, honey! Eat up! You will get big and strong and be able to fight the zombies better...


Oh YAY!!! They are so cool, I love them! Home Goods had some stuff that matched last year; a cake platter and a large serving bowl (I think Target is selling that on their site). Oh and some jumbo sized mugs. I bought it all for very cheap. Then I missed out on the plates, I could have cried! I've been stalking HG to see if they have anything to match but nothing so far.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

Miss Erie said:


> Oh YAY!!! They are so cool, I love them! Home Goods had some stuff that matched last year; a cake platter and a large serving bowl (I think Target is selling that on their site). Oh and some jumbo sized mugs. I bought it all for very cheap. Then I missed out on the plates, I could have cried! I've been stalking HG to see if they have anything to match but nothing so far.


Target does have the bowl!

I have only a Walmart in my town, no Home Goods, etc.

I looked on ebay and saw that people are buying this stuff for tons of money, and Target has 4 plates for $29.99. I ALWAYS pass this stuff up at retail prices, and then see it on ebay for prices I will never be able to afford. 

Now we can eat dinner in halloween style whenever we want! Hooray! One step closer to the Addams Family!


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

hollow said:


> Now we can eat dinner in halloween style whenever we want! Hooray! One step closer to the Addams Family!


 I hear that!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You are a bad influence, Miss Erie Weeding through the overpriced jungle, I managed to find the set of salad plates cheaper on eBay ($17.99); even with the shipping, they came to just over $26, which is a few dollars cheaper than Target has them (plus, I did not have to pay tax). http://www.ebay.com/itm/WICCAN-LACE...645?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a84a3ae35


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> You are a bad influence, Miss Erie Weeding through the overpriced jungle, I managed to find the set of salad plates cheaper on eBay ($17.99); even with the shipping, they came to just over $26, which is a few dollars cheaper than Target has them (plus, I did not have to pay tax). http://www.ebay.com/itm/WICCAN-LACE...645?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a84a3ae35


Awesome! Glad to be an enabler


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Miss Erie said:


> Awesome! Glad to be an enabler


With my lack of willpower when it comes to Halloween and Gothic decor, it does not take much Really, thanks for mentioning them


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

They may have stuff online, but I ran to target today all excited to see Halloween stuff since school has been back in for 3 weeks at least here, and no, nadda, zilch.

Oh, they had a nice selection of greeting cards, and dog costumes up front, but no main event!


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

My Targets have a bunch of candy, food, and baking items. New Pyrex design this year with the baking supplies. They have a bunch of market pantry fall items, like pumpkin bars, pumpkin shaped cheese puffs, and pumpkin cookies. There is jewelry on an endcap that appears to be the same as last year. The dollar spot started to put out some items, like socks and drinkware. Very excited for Sunday!!


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh! Forgot that they also have the mini cans of jones soda in 4 packs! candy corn, red licorice, caramel apple, and blood orange!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Today I ordered the sound activated spooky sounds victorian phone online. They had it at Target last year and I've lived with the buyers remorse all year. I figured I better go ahead and get it while it's available online!

Can't wait to get it in the mail and mess around with it.


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Hubby was at Target this morning. Said they were setting up. The school stuff was gone and they were prepping and hanging stuff from the ceiling. Nothing was stocked yet but I'm HOPING it will be in the day couple of days. Yipppeeeeee!


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

boobird said:


> My Targets have a bunch of candy, food, and baking items. New Pyrex design this year with the baking supplies. They have a bunch of market pantry fall items, like pumpkin bars, pumpkin shaped cheese puffs, and pumpkin cookies. There is jewelry on an endcap that appears to be the same as last year. The dollar spot started to put out some items, like socks and drinkware. Very excited for Sunday!!


Did someone say pumpkin shaped cheese puffs????  Imma need some of those!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Miss Erie said:


> Hubby was at Target this morning. Said they were setting up. The school stuff was gone and they were prepping and hanging stuff from the ceiling. Nothing was stocked yet but I'm HOPING it will be in the day couple of days. Yipppeeeeee!


Yeah! Get out school stuff! I'm so over the #2 pencils and mead notebooks. Snore.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

Ooh I need to go check out that new Pyrex design. I wish I would have gotten more of the glass bowls with bats last year.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't wait for the Targets around here to get set up, they have great original items. I have a super cute fleece blanket with monsters and candy on it that I got a couple years ago, as well as a snowglobe with 2 spooky figures in a graveyard that plays the Hitchcock Presents theme song.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was in Target last weekend & they only had the baking aisle stuff out & 3 aisles of candy. They ALWAYS have too many aisles of candy & not enough decor IMHO. 

That's ALWAYS the first thing set up & it's usually the first thing on sale. When they have the closeout on stuff (which is generally the week beofre Halloween) there's always a TON of baking stuff leftover (& those specialty candies like test tubes of stuff, drink mixes, Pez, stuff like that) & a TON of candy leftover. 

I understand having a ton of candy, even if people don't decorate they may give out candy & even if you don't give out candy you can still buy it for personal consumption. But I've never understood the massive amounts of baking stuff they have out. Usually more than half of it is put on sale early. They do this EVERY year at both stores near me. You'd think they'd get it now that our area isn't into Pumpkin Confetti Betty Crocker mixes (or whatever the heck they are, I know I've never bought it). Or maybe all the stores have a quota of the stuff they have to order.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

Target is really gettng under my skin this year! This is def the latest that they have ever started for Halloween. Back to school is pretty much still in place and barley on sale. Only candy has made it out. What is going on Target!!? Even the website has had the same "in store" items since June. grrrrrrr


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't get why their in such a rush to put out their candy but not their decor. We don't need the candy till the 31st but people start decorating at the beginning of the month if not earlier. Hmmm just don't get it. Posted before about why they have to clearance so much stuff. It's put out a few weeks before the Holiday and they have to hurry up and get it out of there to put the Christmas stuff up 2 1/2 months early.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Cloe said:


> I don't get why their in such a rush to put out their candy but not their decor. We don't need the candy till the 31st but people start decorating at the beginning of the month if not earlier. Hmmm just don't get it. Posted before about why they have to clearance so much stuff. It's put out a few weeks before the Holiday and they have to hurry up and get it out of there to put the Christmas stuff up 2 1/2 months early.


Because the stores bet that if you buy your candy early, it will end up getting eaten and you'll have to buy some more.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Miss Erie said:


> Awesome! Glad to be an enabler


I received my _plate_ (yes, singular) today. It is gorgeous, but I wanted the four and paid nearly as much for _one_ after the shipping, thanks to the person putting 'plates' in the description and causing me to think that it was the set. I am waiting to hear what they have to say... If anyone was considering ordering from the link that I posted, do yourself a favor and _do not_.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh no, Garth. I would have thought it was the set also.  I hope they realize their mistake and make it up to you.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, Paint It Black. I probably will not be able to return it, but if I would be able to even just get the shipping charges taken off, I'd be in a better mood about it. I should have known that the price was too good to be true; guess that I _do_ go with Target


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

ChrisW said:


> Because the stores bet that if you buy your candy early, it will end up getting eaten and you'll have to buy some more.


...guilty...


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

I went to Target this morning and came home with 3 resin tombstones. they are surprisingly nicely done. And the largest one was only $30 so they were a great deal. They also had a very large/tall foam tombstone for $12 and despite my "no foam" rule I did get it only because it is so tall.

I also picked up the animated owl (love it) as well as the skeleton that is supposed to stick to your window. He lights up and looks surprisingly good from the street. He was only $15 but be warned, the suction cups do not work well. I've had to wash the windows and use tape so far and he still keeps falling down. But like I said, it is surprisingly good looking from the street hanging from my front door window. He has two hands that hand from a suction cup as well. You can even see him very well during the day. My mom came over and commented on how bright the skeleton was from the street (and BTW his eyes only glow red, not the annoying flashing thing). He came with batteries installed too!


----------

